# Fall garden.....what u got?



## Mikeyhunts

Have panted:
contender beans
Sugar snap peas
Snowball cauliflower
Snow crown cauliflower
Graffitti cauliflower 
Cheddar cauliflower
Pack man broccoli
Cabbage (I forgot name)
Brusselsprouts
Didn't plant any fall tomatoes!

Still have from spring:
Kale
TONS of peppers from spring planting
Bunch of herbs



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II

I have a big crop of purple hull peas growing right now. About a foot high. Banana, jalapeÃ±o and bell peppers from spring. About a dozen tomato plants from spring also.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm so far behind! Just started working on it today. I don't do a big fall garden but I like to plant a lot of greens for the birds. 
I'll do broccli, cauliflower, carrots,brussel sprouts, & I'll do onions in DEC. I have some walking onions from Meadow Lark but not sure of when to plant them. Might do some spinach who knows.
Forgot cabbage!


----------



## Sugars Pop

Just picked the first zucchini and yellow squash this past weekend. Accorn and Spag squash need about another 30 days. Cucumbers should be ready in a couple weeks. Peppers, tomatoes carry over from Spring and Okra is doing very well Limestone County, Texas. Garden gets 45 minutes of lake water every morning and that has been the ticket to this garden during the summer.


----------



## Rockin'2

Purple hull peas, okra, tendergreens, Tabasco peppers, one area is a mixture of all my old seeds in the greens family. Beets and lettuce in flats for transplant after weed control efforts.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rubberback said:


> I'm so far behind! Just started working on it today. I don't do a big fall garden but I like to plant a lot of greens for the birds.
> I'll do broccli, cauliflower, carrots,brussel sprouts, & I'll do onions in DEC. I have some walking onions from Meadow Lark but not sure of when to plant them. Might do some spinach who knows.
> Forgot cabbage!


 I'll be planting my walkers probably next week. They make a nice "bridge" from this years 1015's over to the new 1015's next spring. I still have plenty of spring 1015's but expect they will run out by about Nov.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> I'll be planting my walkers probably next week. They make a nice "bridge" from this years 1015's over to the new 1015's next spring. I still have plenty of spring 1015's but expect they will run out by about Nov.


Thanks ML! Like I said I'm way behind! But I will hopefully get my fall garden in by next week. This dang heat takes a toll on this old man LOL. I've been splitting some firewood & taking care of the birds. 
Made a trip to the chandeleurs though. Heck, I better go this ain't my thread.


----------



## goatchze

We've got tomotoes, pumpkin, corn, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and beans going. Two beds haven't been planted yet, so we've got to be quick with whatever else we're going to do!


----------



## redexpress

3 tomatoes: Heinz heirloom, Early Girl, Big Boy. 
2 eggplant: Black Beauty.
1 Jalapeno.
9 Collard greens.
In a raised bed. Building another 3' X 12' bed this weekend.


----------



## topwaterczech

My fall garden will be all cabbage this year for making sauerkraut with the family. Hopefully I will be able to keep the wild hogs out of it.


----------



## Flat Fish

I always plant cabbage, collards and carrots. Wish I had room for more!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I've got to get my carrots and radishes in still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster

Only broccoli. A 3' x 16' plot. My wife does not like greens so none of that. I like broccoli in the fall/ winter because there are not many bugs or weeds. Plant ,water, mulch, pick.


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## sotol buster

Last years.


----------



## donaken

Got some stuff in last week..half starters, half seeded...lotsa spinach, 
red/grn cab, broc, cali...Romaine,bib, buttercrunch, red sails, mescaline, volunteer okra, english peas, snow peas, mustard greens....hope to fill the last 2 rows next week :smile:


----------



## donaken

Oh yea...


----------



## Rubberback

Looks great!


----------



## captnickm

Green beans!


----------



## donaken

*How's yours?*

Winter update....seems everything planted is doing well, have been fighting a moth for spinach rights, lost more than half of my spin starters to their off spring, find it amazing I never have bug/disease issues w seeded plants...


----------



## donaken

Spinach


----------



## donaken

Beets...


----------



## Pivo and kolache

I've got broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, various greens, and about to plant onions


----------



## Meadowlark

donaken said:


> Winter update....seems everything planted is doing well, have been fighting a moth for spinach rights, lost more than half of my spin starters to their off spring, find it amazing I never have bug/disease issues w seeded plants...


 Good looking garden....man, you are going to have a lot of cabbage.

I've switched over to kale from spinach and never have any bug problems...and we actually like it better.


----------



## donaken

Meadowlark said:


> Good looking garden....man, you are going to have a lot of cabbage.
> 
> I've switched over to kale from spinach and never have any bug problems...and we actually like it better.


Thanks Meadowlark....lol yea I know, planted extra cause I lost so many last year....didn't lose one this year :/ looking for a sauerkraut recipe....guess the boys took care of the wabbit issue... 
Have heard the same about kale and koralbi (sp?) will have to give them a try..
Got a pic?


----------



## goatchze

Meadowlark said:


> Good looking garden....man, you are going to have a lot of cabbage.
> 
> I've switched over to kale from spinach and never have any bug problems...and we actually like it better.


We planted kale this year as well. We had some issues when the kale was about 3-4" tall, but not anymore.


----------



## Meadowlark

Kale...its what's for dinner around here often in the winter. We served it Thanksgiving to a big bunch of folks...and most were pleasantly surprised at how good it is.

I have two types of Kale...winterbor kale and just plain kale. The winterbor is on the left in the first picture below. It is crinkled and to me is the preferred type. The other on the right is just plain Kale...excellent also. You can see that the plants have been well harvested...many meals and many more to come. 

In the row on the right farther back you can see kohlrabi plants coming along nicely. Back on the left in the back are cabbage, broc, Brussels, and turnips. Walker Onions on the far left and 1015 on the far right.

Second picture shows the carrots and beets...and also shows the cover crop. I'm a huge believer in cover crops...and this winter mine has crimson clover for N2, rye for nematode control, and turnips, radishes, and winter rape for eating and soil building. 

The broc. is ready to eat, almost past due to be harvested, the cabbage is heading now, and the radishes have been wonderful. Love the winter garden.


----------



## Rubberback

I got rabbits . But I'm planting 400 onions manana. Lark, I'm doing half 1015 & half Texas tradition. Gotta wait till nexts week for the TD. I'm gonna smoke you in may LOL. Merry Christmas.:cheers:


----------



## donaken

Rubberback said:


> I got rabbits . But I'm planting 400 onions manana. Lark, I'm doing half 1015 & half Texas tradition. Gotta wait till nexts week for the TD. I'm gonna smoke you in may LOL. Merry Christmas.:cheers:


Very nice Meadowlark....man, we gotta figure out some kinda handicap for the coastal guys


----------



## Mikeyhunts

dang, I haven't been in here in a while. Some nice gardens. Ill get some pics up soon.
Ive been eating out of my garden like crazy for the last 90 days.


----------

